# Stonington (CT) to Boothbay (ME) Ocean Race



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

FYI, there's a new ocean race being run this year, starting in Stonington, Connecticut on Sunday July 27, going outside Nantucket, and finishing in Boothbay Harbor, Maine, 332 miles later. They're calling it "The Lobster Run!"

The Corinthians Stonington to Boothbay Harbor Ocean Race -

(no connection with the race at the moment, but I happen to keep my boat in Boothbay Harbor)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Sounds interesting*

We were thinking of heading up to Maine at the end of July and this would be a great way to make it a quick trip to the cruising grounds.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

FYI, the boat has to be ≥32' LOA and equipped to ORC Cat 2 standards.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> FYI, the boat has to be ≥32' LOA and equipped to ORC Cat 2 standards.


and a monohull ...


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

*Around Long Island Regatta*

For those of you interested in ocean racing, the Lobster Run coincides with the annual ALIR, the 200 mile race around Long Island, which begins July 31. The ALIR starts off Coney Island, Brooklyn, heads down the Atlantic, around Montauk Point, through either the Gut or the Race, down the Sound to Sea Cliff in Hempstead Harbor. I've done it a handful of times (best finish 3rd), have some great memories (having a whale circle my boat at 5:00 AM while becalmed), and some bad (misreading the sailing instructions and dropping out 10 miles from the finish with approximately a 4 hour lead,thinking time had run out), and look forward to many more.

Skywalker


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

There has been a strenuous discussion on SA about this and the ALIR. Beating in hot, sticky millpond & rain vs sunny downwind sleighride to cool Maine seems to summarize the issues. Mention of getting the boat to Maine via a race did not get shot down in dinner conversation this evening. Borrowing a liferaft would cover the major Cat 2 hurdle for us; NOR is pretty straightforward. Now to see about crew...


----------



## Herreshoff01 (Mar 7, 2008)

Is LOA measured as overall or on deck?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I was going to give this a quick answer, and then thought I'd better check.

Overall Length - Definition says:
*This information resides on a DOD interest computer.
Important conditions, restrictions, and disclaimers apply.* ​ *Overall Length​*

The overall length of the ship, in feet, is measured from the foremost part of the stem to the aftermost part of the stern, including any fixed projections extending beyond the stem and stern.

I'd take this to mean that fixed bowsprits are included in LOA, but that moveable sprits are not. You going on the race?
I


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I was going to give this an "off the top of the head" answer, and then thought better of that idea. The US Navy at Overall Length - Definition says:
*"This information resides on a DOD interest computer.
Important conditions, restrictions, and disclaimers apply.* ​ *Overall Length​*

The overall length of the ship, in feet, is measured from the foremost part of the stem to the aftermost part of the stern, including any fixed projections extending beyond the stem and stern."

This would include bowsprits and boomkins in LOA, but not the moveable sprits that are currently prevalent. Can't find my Racing Rules of Sailing book to see if their definition is any different. (I've ordered a new one with my PHRF cert.) You going to race?


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

LOA is not defined in the RRS, but is in the Offshore Special Regulations:

"LOA Length overall not including pulpits,
bowsprits, boomkins etc."

The LOA of your boat should be listed on your rating certificate.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Where?*



paulk said:


> There has been a strenuous discussion on SA about this and the ALIR. Beating in hot, sticky millpond & rain vs sunny downwind sleighride to cool Maine seems to summarize the issues. Mention of getting the boat to Maine via a race did not get shot down in dinner conversation this evening. Borrowing a liferaft would cover the major Cat 2 hurdle for us; NOR is pretty straightforward. Now to see about crew...


I can't seem to find this debate. Do you have a link? Also, I [sheepishly] don't know what "SA" is. 'Lil help.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sailing Anarchy is a somewhat less subdued website than Sailnet with a large forum. If you search the general anarchy forum for Stonington , the thread should come up. It can get rowdy over there, so keep your head down.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Here is a link to the discussion about the Stonington-Boothbay Race in the Sailing Anarchy forum:
http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/index.php?showtopic=68293


----------



## BoatlessBoston (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd love to crew on this race

email: pforbes AT umich DOT edu


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

We might do it. It depends on what kind of bugs we need to work out of the new boat.


----------

